# Where to buy Look A-stem?



## Chupalt (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got a new Look 675 Light size medium, but I need a slightly shorter stem (probably a 100mm). Anyone know where to buy one?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

i would have thought where you bought it from, or a local look dealer...?


----------



## MartyBW (Feb 9, 2014)

Chupalt said:


> I just got a new Look 675 Light size medium, but I need a slightly shorter stem (probably a 100mm). Anyone know where to buy one?


Hi, I am about to order a 675 myself and am a bit stuck on which stem size to go with - also med frame. The on line retailer doesn't list them as separate items. Would be reassuring to know that stem can be swapped if original doesn't work out. Look do have utility that calculates frame size and stem size but this was returning a frame suez result one size up from what I know from the given geometry for this frame. Let me know if you find a source,


----------



## Chupalt (Sep 5, 2008)

I've been in communication with Justin, it sounds like the policy is that the dealer will exchange at no cost for whichever a-stem size you need. I haven't found another source.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

hmm that seems annoying, the 675 is the top of my next bike list, but there are no dealers in my area, it'd be a right pain if I couldn't easily buy a different length.


----------



## MartyBW (Feb 9, 2014)

Chupalt, where did you buy your 675?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Glory Cycles can help you determine what size stem you need and help you order it.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

mik_git said:


> hmm that seems annoying, the 675 is the top of my next bike list, but there are no dealers in my area, it'd be a right pain if I couldn't easily buy a different length.


There is a size configurator on our 675 web page: Look Cycle - 675 - Bikes - Road

This will help you select an appropriate size frame and stem. Regarding the stem and possibly needing to exchange for a different size, there is always a way to do that if need be.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah i put all my measurements in that last week and, apart from telling me I'd done all my measurements wrong, the second time tells me I need a large to extra large. Not sure how that equates to cm, but both my current road bikes are 54 and all my mountain bikes have either been 18's or mediums, but i guess it is the stack and reach, stack on a large would be good, the the reach, I'm not to sure on that. Anyway, I'm not in the market for one right now... well I am, its she who is the minister of finances that says I'm not.

On a side and completely unrelated note, how long will the 920 be around with the current demise of 26in mtbs?


----------



## Chupalt (Sep 5, 2008)

justin. said:


> There is a size configurator on our 675 web page: Look Cycle - 675 - Bikes - Road
> 
> This will help you select an appropriate size frame and stem. Regarding the stem and possibly needing to exchange for a different size, there is always a way to do that if need be.


Just wanted to say that Justin was a huge help for my particular situation. I was able to swap to a 100mm last week. Thanks again!


----------

